# Bonito at Pcola Pier 12/24/13



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice Job Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Were they running thick?


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello all, they were sparse, only landed 3/5 over 3hrs . Word was they were thicker earlier in a.m.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's a good way to break in a reel..! Fun..!


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

Merry Christmas Ian 


We're in the Keys right now but will be back home to P'cola in a week or so...hope to see you when we get back...


RC


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

The keys?!!! Wow. Hey we are moving here in June  Merry Christmas R and D C


----------

